# Thrive Alive B-1 RED AND GREEN



## marrymirror1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Should I use Thrive alive b1 red and green?  How good are they?


----------



## masterchef514 (Jan 28, 2007)

i use both and never had bad results...these products are recomended for use by at least one grow bible (Indoor Marijuana Horticulture , Ed Rosenthal , jorges Cervantes)

eace:


----------



## yogi dc (Jan 28, 2007)

i use them too, in veg go green in flower go red. also, their great for adding a little color to dull looking plants


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 2, 2007)

I use them both and they work great, they also contain some essential vitamins for your green ladies. Also makes a great foliar spray during vegging.


----------

